# Could coconut oil make my chi sick?



## Laura56083

Ugh my poor fur baby has been so miserable I don't know what to do with her anymore. She was up all night, vomiting like 4 or 5 times. Recently after she had her coconut oil. I dont know if its oil or heart related? She just started this stuff like a week ago and it has done WONDERS and helped her tremendous until yesterday. Around her eyes are swollen again and now so raw you can see blood :,( definitely worse than before. She won't leave her snout alone either but it's only her left side for both snout and eye. I thought a mixture of switching her to grain free food and the oil was the trick but I guess not. Any advise? Vet says it's allergies but no allergy meds help and won't put her on prednisone cuz of her heart disease, enlarged heart and murmur ugh! I do have cortisone on her eye tho....could this possibly be any infection and not allergies?? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## miuccias

I'm sorry, poor baby! I hope she'll feel better soon.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Angel1210

How old is she? 

I can't imagine the grain free food affecting her. What food is she on and for how long? Is she under regular vet care? Has she have allergy problems in the past?

I can't imagine what it could be, but I am sure that there is someone on here that has more knowledge than I.

I hope she is better soon. Be sure to let us know how she is doing!


----------



## susan davis

If this were my dog, I would be doing allergy testing on her. She is miserable, and so are you! Blood testing is around $300. You are just guessing right now. It could be dust, grass, trees, mold etc.


----------



## Laura56083

She's 7..She eats Nutro that I weaned her over to maybe a week or so ago when I also started her on the coconut oil. Both of them together seemed to be a life saver, the swelling went down and she barely scratched anymore! Then bam yesterday she went down hill! Started scratching it to raw and vomiting. She's constantly at her regular vet mostly for allergies or her cardiologist...usually when this happens they would just give her a steroid but they can't now that she has heart disease. But the whole scratching CONSTANTLY at her snout is something new and I cannot find anything wrong that would cause it


----------



## Laura56083

Unfortunately I can't afford testing yet. She's racked up $2,000 in vet bills. She ended up in the emergency vets with pancreatitis a few months back and between that and her heart problems it really set me back. I feel like she's just doing down hill with everything, I hate it..makes me sad :\


----------



## pigeonsheep

get off Nutro :albino:

1,227 Complaints and Reviews about Nutro Pet Foods


----------



## woodard2009

If you want the itching to calm, put her on raw or ZP. It will cost you less to feed her this in the long run. Not having to run her to the vet for the constant itching. Give her a soothing moisturizing bath. Keep her wiped down after she comes in from outside with non-scented baby wipes or warm damp wash clothes. Ask vet if she can have Benedryl. They can have up to 2 mg per lb. Rub her snout with the coconut oil where it's raw to ease the skin. If you think the coconut oil is making her vomit, stop feeding and just use it topically for now. I don't think it's the oil, I think it may be the food or environment.


----------



## pupluv168

Definitely get her off Nutro. I've heard nothing but bad things about it!

If you are looking for kibble, I would recommend Acana grain-free varieities (Ranchlands, Grasslands, Wild Prairie, and Pacifica) or Fromm four- star grain free. 

The best for a dog with these type of issues is Prey Model Raw or a pre-made raw. I feed Ziwipeak and Toby has done great on it.


----------



## Laura56083

Thanks for the replies guys. Took her to the vet last night..they checked her eyes for a bunch of things glaucoma etc. But all negatives. They said the vomiting wouldn't be from allergies so I do wonder if it is the food or if she just got ahold of something since she likes to eat things she isn't suppose to have. Said her heart is fine, well the same, was still grade 4 murmur. I was worried it was related to that but no strictly allergies. They rinsed her eyes out while they were doing those tests and she's now taking hydroxyzine pills and allergy eye drops and it seems to be working !! No more coconut oil or cortisone ointment but it was worth a shot! 

Where would I purchase ZP? Haven't seen it in any pet stores around here..(I live in Mass) 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## woodard2009

You have to order it online. It comes from New Zealand.


----------



## Star's Mama

Laura56083 said:


> Where would I purchase ZP? Haven't seen it in any pet stores around here..(I live in Mass)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


There is a store locator at the ZP website, try and see if there is a store near you.


----------



## pupluv168

Check the ZP website for stores. Many specialty pet stores carry it. Big stores like Pet Supermarket, Petco, or Petsmart don't carry it, unfortunately. 

Wag.com, petflow.com, and Amazon also sell it. I have been getting it from Amazon with $30 with free shipping for the small bag.

Also, you can email your ZP representative and ask for a sample to make sure your dog likes it before you spend the money on a bag. Start with the plain venison, it is easier for them to adjust to.


----------



## Laura56083

Thanks! I asked for a sample so we'll see how she does with it although with the price of it I'm not sure if we're gonna go with it. We'll see 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Pumpernickel

Laura56083 said:


> Thanks! I asked for a sample so we'll see how she does with it although with the price of it I'm not sure if we're gonna go with it. We'll see


Don't let the price of the ZP put you off as due it being dehydrated raw it means you only need to feed small portions. The 1kg bags last us ages! Make sure you check their feeding calculator as it is very easy to overfeed as it looks so little compare to other food!


----------



## pupluv168

The 1kg 2.2 lb.) bag lasts Toby about 6 weeks. He is 5.5lbs. 

So it isn't too bad when you consider how little of it they eat. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Laura56083

Hmmm I wonder how it would work with my little girl or shall I say big girl lol! She's actually 12 lbs right now (shes built much bigger than the small ladies) and needs to loose 2 lbs but its so hard because if I don't constantly leave food down for her she will tip over her water bowl and destroy my house! Haven't quite figured out how to break her from that...so I'm not sure??


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

